

How do you manage your finances ? - 100million

Which webapp do you use to manage your finances ? Is anyone concerned about privacy if you use mint.com.
======
liquidcool
I also signed up for mint.com, after reading everything they wrote about
security and privacy.

But Bank of America's portfolio feature (if you're a customer) is also nice
for a snapshot and trending of your net worth.

For basic business accounting, I started out with MS Accounting and felt it
wasn't clear enough (or I forgot too much since Accounting class). Instead, I
took some time to learn Excel better, which my CPA accepted just as well when
it was tax time. At my level, Excel is more than enough.

~~~
eguanlao
Bank of America's "My Portfolio" is also driven by Yodlee.

------
yan
I use mint.com and I while I am sort of concerned about privacy, I trust them
at least as much others who have my financial information.

Plus, AFAIK, if you're in the US you're only responsible for $50 worth of
fraudulent transactions; for credit cards at least.

~~~
noodle
another vote for mint, but i also keep track of things in a spreadsheet,
because as good as mint is, it can't do everything.

not concerned with privacy.

~~~
100million
mint has potential. If they would offer to upload bank statements instead of
providing the credentials, it would be great.

------
eguanlao
I use Yodlee MoneyCenter (<http://yodlee.com/>). It's free and has been around
for a long time. Yodlee has had more features than Mint.com for years. Also,
it's the back end of Mint.com.

------
lsemel
Quicken for personal, Quickbooks for business, and the bank's website. Also
checking out Indinero.com for business version of Mint.

------
grandalf
i use wells fargo online banking... and just withdraw cash at the beginning of
the month for petty cash expenditures and food.

